# mahi



## rips (May 17, 2011)

anyone catching these bad boys yet? we've seen tons of weedlines forming its as close as 5 miles off the beach in destin its only a matter of time!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

We caught 5 or 6 a couple weeks ago under some grass patches outside Pensacola.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep they are here


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

how far where you guys out?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I caught a couple a few weeks ago in 100' but if you find some floating structure, odds are that they are there no matter the depth


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I caught a couple a few weeks ago in 100' but if you find some floating structure, odds are that they are there no matter the depth


thanks for the productive comments, and replies its sometimes hard to get that out of this site!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Seen about a five pounder all lit up cobia fishing friday


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

rips said:


> how far where you guys out?


Between 10-20 miles


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Caught some peanuts about 8 miles SE last week. Just keep an eye out for them under the boat anywhere you see weeds.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The schoolies are like cock roaches out there right now, we had a school of several hundred under the boat yesterday, right around 120'


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> The schoolies are like cock roaches out there right now, we had a school of several hundred under the boat yesterday, right around 120'


I'd like to make some tasty blackened cockroach sandwiches


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How long do they generally hang around? I wont be able to make it out again till mid to late May.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lyin Too said:


> How long do they generally hang around? I wont be able to make it out again till mid to late May.


There will be even more here by then.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> How long do they generally hang around? I wont be able to make it out again till mid to late May.



All the ones that are here now will weigh about 10 more lbs in may


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

what do you usually throw at them


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

seen alot of chicks everywere, this is going to be a good summer for dolphin

straycay


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

big buck dan said:


> what do you usually throw at them


Anything you got in the boat. They are not the pickiest eaters. My first is usually a frozen cig then squid than any other bait I have. If they're really small a gotcha or anything shiny usually gets em.


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

we went out about 16 miles yesterday, seen lots of grass (small patches) should be forming up nicely here soon, didn't see any mahi tho hopefully soon!


----------



## Perchguy (Apr 12, 2012)

What is typically the best month for Mahi in that area?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Perchguy said:


> What is typically the best month for Mahi in that area?



Varies by the year but they are here now and will be until the water cools below 68 degrees or so. There are usually some big bulls caught in November with Dec-Mar typically being the slow months.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I got a 5 pounder on Sat in my kayak 35' of water just past second sand bar and know of 2 people that got sails in their kayak right off the beach on Sat.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Caught this one three miles off the beach today.


----------



## A-saltweapon (Apr 25, 2012)

On what?? Trolling? Speed? Nice fish!!!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

A-saltweapon said:


> On what?? Trolling? Speed? Nice fish!!!


Caught it on a cobia jig, not what we are looking for, but I'll take it!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

eddiem84 said:


> Caught this one three miles off the beach today.


GD that is a nice fish.


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

good fish, we were out and about yesterday anywhere from 1-5 miles out of destin tons of grass forming into nice nice blankets should be holding them soon!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We crushed them yesterday, 1 bull between 25-30 lbs and a couple more over 20 plus about 15 schoolies in the 5-7 lb range all on light spinning tackle


----------

